# NEW V10 Touareg vs. Q7 V8.



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

Back ground info: We have, my wife's SUV, an '04 V8 Touareg. Fully loaded, 4 zoned climate control, heated seats all the way around, air suspension, NAV, KASSY keyless entry,( I can add the push start, did it on my Phaeton.), heated steering wheel, bi-xenon headlights etc. Nothing missing.
So we are close to the end of the factory warranty, ~$2K for the extended warranty. No problems with the T-REG so far.
Now we are looking at an '07 V10 T-REG. But I loose the heated steering wheel, headlight washers, TPMS, and the storage under the passenger seat. I gain, DVD NAV, power close rear hatch and backup camera. AND the power of the V10 TDI.
But the Q7 has all the stuff from the old '04 and the new stuff of the '07. Except the power of the V10 TDI. And of course the fuel mileage.
So any help here? No, we, she does not do any off roading. Well as far as I know of.








Please give your opinion as to the Q7 vs the V10 TDI Touareg.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: NEW V10 Touareg vs. Q7 V8. (W126C)*

I can't comment on the V10TDi, but the 4.2 Q7 is an excellent choice. I carefully shopped the market for this vehicle and looked at the BMW X5, Volvo XC90 V8, Porsche Cayenne S, Touareg V8 and ended up with the Audi Q7 4.2 Premium. If you want a vehicle that has all the extras and power of your current Touareg (plus Bluetooth, rear camera and Voice Control for radio, telephone and Nav) get a Q7. It has very good power, drives like a car (get the air suspension) and is a total pleasure.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: NEW V10 Touareg vs. Q7 V8. (ATLeos)*

Just a short update. The VW dealer will give $23K on trade in, BS. The price on the new '07 V10 is ~$61K. 
MSRP: $70K+. This just isn't adding up for me. They are ordering '08s now. Plus 7.5% financing. Again, BS. I've had two VW's though VW financing, in good shape. Corp. buys in my name.
Well this is the first round. We'll see what happens.
I'm going to test drive the Q7 next week. And my wife now wants to look at the MB GL. It is starting to look like the '04 is going to stay in the garage for a while.

_Quote, originally posted by *ATLeos* »_I can't comment on the V10TDi, but the 4.2 Q7 is an excellent choice. I carefully shopped the market for this vehicle and looked at the BMW X5, Volvo XC90 V8, Porsche Cayenne S, Touareg V8 and ended up with the Audi Q7 4.2 Premium. If you want a vehicle that has all the extras and power of your current Touareg (plus Bluetooth, rear camera and Voice Control for radio, telephone and Nav) get a Q7. It has very good power, drives like a car (get the air suspension) and is a total pleasure. 

I have to ask, what happened to the front parking sensors? This is driving me NUTS. Can they be retro-fitted? Has anybody looked at the Bentley Repair CD to see if this is even possible? I need to look into this more. 
I'll drive it next week and we'll see. 
I don't want to go to the Mercedes Benz dealer, but I must keep the PEACE.








Regards,
Brent

r


----------



## ATLeos (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: NEW V10 Touareg vs. Q7 V8. (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_
I have to ask, what happened to the front parking sensors? This is driving me NUTS. Can they be retro-fitted? Has anybody looked at the Bentley Repair CD to see if this is even possible? I need to look into this more. 


I have a fully loaded Q7 and the only item I could not get on my equipment wish list was the front park assist. I think this was an odd omission by Audi, considering that it is available on the Q in other parts of the world. I have been told that it will be available on the 2008's. I am hoping that it can re retrofitted to the 07's.


----------



## Kippity (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: NEW V10 Touareg vs. Q7 V8. (W126C)*

I looked at both of these cars. The Q7, while it had every whistle and bell, felt very underpowered. When I drove it, I was always in the upper rpm ranges and it still felt weak. This was with the larger engine and the air suspension. I am sure that it just sucked gas when driven like this. The only way that I would consider this vehicle is possibly with the v12 tdi if they bring it to the states. (and if it isnt 120k)
I drove and bought the vw v10. All that I can say is wow. I have never felt safer on the road. The car lacks many of the gee whiz electronic features that the Q7 has but where the rubber meets the road there is no comparison. It has incredibly smooth and always available power. The brakes can leave your contact lens up against the windshield if you need to. Even in the windiest conditions the car is as steady as a rock going down the road. All of this and I'm getting better than 22 mpg over the first 14000 miles. When I put it on cruise control set at 75, I average 30-32 mpg. A couple of weeks back we got 9 inches of rain in about an hour. It was sure nice to be able to jack that car up and drive past other flooded vehicles.


----------



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: NEW V10 Touareg vs. Q7 V8. (Kippity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kippity* »_...I drove and bought the vw v10. All that I can say is wow. I have never felt safer on the road. The car lacks many of the gee whiz electronic features that the Q7 has but where the rubber meets the road there is no comparison. It has incredibly smooth and always available power. The brakes can leave your contact lens up against the windshield if you need to. Even in the windiest conditions the car is as steady as a rock going down the road.

Shuuuuush; keep talking that way and everyone will have one
















_Quote »_...When I put it on cruise control set at 75, I average 30-32 mpg.

Because the v10 is almost idling at that speed, while going up a hill


----------

